# Noob with a budget in mind 5000 help!



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

For my build I want to eventually put this into my new unfinished basement. Its dimentions are approx 18x30 (will post pics andwill update thread when off work) 
It will be used as movies 30% tv 50% music 20%.
I have a budget of $5000.

I would like to get started researching the only thing I have is a 52" plasma tv.
This build will be going into my main living room then eventually ending up in the basement within two years as I start to finish the area from scratch.

I think its possible to start with the reciver and two speakers and a sub for starters ...3.1? Then I can always add on and upgrade other things along the wat but first off I do want something that will greatly improve and put the shock and awe factor into me and my fiancee's mind as we sit back watch movies listen to music and jam out!

I would like to start out with everything minus the screen because the room will take some time as well as budget reasons but if it males more semce to just get basics then discuss more to my end goals then maybe i should do that as the more i upgrade the longer it takes the more the budget increases  
So basically I'm looking for options on speakers amd everything needed to hook up to my TV. Keeping in mind that I will upgrade and extend the system later down the road!
Please comment and help! Thanks again and ill be posting pics once I hit my post requirments as well as posting lots in the future on my build thread. 
Ready set
Discuss!


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm also very capable of doing a lot DIY things to cut costs and put the effort into everything if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So is that 5000 now and then add on later? If so I'd suggest a middle of the road receiver, a 2 channel amp, a couple of very good floor standers and a good sub.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

I have 5k to spend now. Later will add on a screen and projector. (Once the basement is dark enough) projectors won't work to well in a living room right? Its main floor several windows in it. Anyhow. Yes 5k right now for my living room and will take the stuff downstairs after this winter when I start on the room


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Used speakers and store demo or refurbished units can save you lots of money. If you handy you can build and save as well. What type of speakers do you like? Other members can suggest other speakers based off what you like if you buy or build them. Your budget seems reasonable, and upgrading over time is the best option for most of us. Our upgrades this year are most likely done ,about $4500 worth, but it's the fun part getting new stuff even if its used.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

Little squeamish to buy used. I see a lot od people doing that??? I always have bad lock with used or refurb stuff lately. Options? 

Heard a focal at my local store sounded great except for bobby bubleh (singer sorry spelling) the gutair travk was nice quality heard every strum of the gutair. But his low deep voice track I heard a lot of suttle poping of the speakers. Like of they were to loud and sounded like old car stero subs that pop pop pop sound.

Then heard a grapgite style one way to expensive alothough they had no issues w them about 16k price tag lol I think not. 
Anyhow I'm open to suggestions to eliminate a few and then go back to listen again.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I hear ya on used stuff, I'm not generally a big proponent but; I bought two used Acurus amps and they have been fantastic and were a great value. 

Some speaker brands that I really like and suggest you audition;
RBH Sound
Revel
Monitor Audio


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Svs has a in home trial you may want to look at. There are some reviews of other speakers you could read in the proper forum as well. I bought a Denon 4800 , I think that was the model, it was an upper model at the time. It was a demo unit on all day and I used it pretty heavily for 7 or so years used stuff doesn't worry me much, outside any displays, speakers seem the best bet there just try before you buy.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

B- one said:


> Svs has a in home trial you may want to look at. There are some reviews of other speakers you could read in the proper forum as well. I bought a Denon 4800 , I think that was the model, it was an upper model at the time. It was a demo unit on all day and I used it pretty heavily for 7 or so years used stuff doesn't worry me much, outside any displays, speakers seem the best bet there just try before you buy.


Sorry for my ignorance but svs? 

Also. Seems a lot of people buy online I only have two places that sell ht equipment within 100 miles of me and they sell new equipment only... so testing before I buy seems out of the question?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There a sponsor here there subs always get great reviews. They have some new tower speakers out they look awesome. Just look them up on google or what ever you like. I would never buy a speaker with out a fair return policy if you haven't heard them yourself. But if you bought used the seller could demo them for you or they most likely are not worth buying. That's my thought on anything used.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

B- one said:


> There a sponsor here there subs always get great reviews. They have some new tower speakers out they look awesome. Just look them up on google or what ever you like. I would never buy a speaker with out a fair return policy if you haven't heard them yourself. But if you bought used the seller could demo them for you or they most likely are not worth buying. That's my thought on anything used.


Thanks for the info already googles them. Seem like very fair priced as well as great reviews from people! Will be looking at them as well as the others reccomended.


Anybody want to take a stab and quote build me a system you would buy for the budget I have? 
Or do I need more info on room size and just go out and listen to more at the store?


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

So I've been looking at the svs quite a lot and really like the look of them. All reviews are supurb! 
If I went with a system like this what am I going to need? Reciver, cables, amps?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as you get a avr with enough power to run the speakers properly you won't need an amp. You will need all the cables to hook up any other equipment you have or want to get so that will vary. I would ask SVS for power ratings to look at on the avr. Hopefully others can chime in with more thoughts.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you went with some of the SVS Ultra's all you would need is a decent receiver from Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Denon, HK, Sherwood/Newcastle or Marantz, some speaker wire from Home Depot et.al. and an HDMI cable or two from MonoPrice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigVix said:


> Thanks for the info already googles them. Seem like very fair priced as well as great reviews from people! Will be looking at them as well as the others reccomended.
> 
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab and quote build me a system you would buy for the budget I have?
> Or do I need more info on room size and just go out and listen to more at the store?


Hello,
I will put together a listing replete with a price breakdown later today. As I have not been scouring over deals for the past few weeks, I need to spend a few hours researching. Given the budget, I really think you are going to be quite pleased with the end result.
Cheers,
J


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I did a lot of research lately. Due to the excellent reviews as well as other comments and exceptional customer service...

I purchased the SVS Ultra Tower package as well as a PB-12NSD from svsound.com

An onkyo809 reciver from a4l

I look forward to updating this thread as well as a living room/ht build thread once they arrive!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BigVix said:


> Well I did a lot of research lately. Due to the excellent reviews as well as other comments and exceptional customer service...
> 
> I purchased the SVS Ultra Tower package as well as a PB-12NSD from svsound.com
> 
> ...


Curious to hear your impressions of the Ultra towers.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Curious to hear your impressions of the Ultra towers.


Going from nothing to this is gonna be amazing I'm sure. We will see how it works w my room. Also I'm no audioholic.... but full info coming soon


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

My budget was a bit tighter than yours, but I've done something similar this spring. I've gone with a 2.1 system with the idea of upgrading over time. I'll be adding the center channel in a few weeks because I'm finding that I really do miss the 3.1 when watching movies/TV.

Here are a few guidelines that I followed:
* Put most of your budget into speakers. Buy 2 main speakers, 1 center and 1 sub; this will be a 3.1 system to start with. It's wise to have the front 3 speakers (left/right/center) from the same company - you can mix-and-match your surrounds if necessary. Subs are off on their own so you can grab whatever one looks good. But don't skimp on a sub, or you'll be replacing it later. Like you, I'm no where near a good dealer, so finding an internet-direct company that allows a 60-90 day in-home trial can really help. Even Crutchfield offers 60 days (but they do have some shipping fees).

* When choosing an AVR (or separates), look for the features you want and don't cut yourself short by thinking "you'll never use that". I didn't think I'd need an ethernet-ready AVR - until I had one. Now I can't imagine not being able to control the volume of my AVR with my smartphone. 

As far as specific recommendations go - it's hard. , room acoustics can do as much to affect the sound you hear as the speaker you choose. Speaking of that - don't forget to budget in acoustic treatments for your dedicated room when you go there. Even getting some panels or traps now wouldn't hurt. $1000 could get you a good start and it would probably all be portable to your new room when it's ready.

Here's a stab in the dark that you may want to check out:
PSB Image T6 Main Floor Standing Speakers: $650 each.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8sj8VwPbnQR/p_760IMGT6B/PSB-Image-T6-Black-Ash.html

PSB Image C5 Center Speaker: $300
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760IMGC5B/PSB-Image-C5-Black-Ash.html

All kinds of great subwoofer companies out there. You can easily spend $1000 on a sub. I'll toss one out there, but there are way too many to choose from: HSU - VTF-15H - $880
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html

This puts us just under $2500 - 50% of your budget.

Toss in a refurbed Denon AVR3313CI for $630
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...working-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-4K-Ready/1.html

And you still have room for some acoustic treatments in your budget.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

BigVix said:


> I purchased the SVS Ultra Tower package as well as a PB-12NSD from svsound.com
> 
> An onkyo809 reciver from a4l


I'm late to the party, but I'm sure you'll be stoked with the SVS system; like you said, fantastic reviews.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...id=814&crid=305&cat_name=HOME+THEATER+BUNDLES Use TV15 code in the shopping cart

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html. 


http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R1009-9.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html.

You can even throw in a pair of Klipsch RS-62 surround speakers and still come in close to budget.
You won't need an external amp either.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

BigVix said:


> Well I did a lot of research lately. Due to the excellent reviews as well as other comments and exceptional customer service...
> 
> I purchased the SVS Ultra Tower package as well as a PB-12NSD from svsound.com
> 
> ...


Howdy BigVix...
:wave: :unbelievable:
I'm yet late again to another party but wanted to say congrats :clap: and ask you how you're liking your new toys :scratch: . Seeing as how you haven't posted since June :foottap: I imagine all is good and you're :hsd: on movie nights :bigsmile:.


----------

